# Looking to buy



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I am looking to buy a good 1911 custom pistol,need feed back on the following,Les Baer,Ed Brown, Para-Ordnance, or anyone else you might sugest. I am not a good handgun shooter but would like a nice one.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

280IM,

My brother has a Kimber Ultra CDP and it is awesome! Very accurate, reliable, and for a compact .45, the recoil is not a problem.

I wouldn't hesitate about buying any Kimber.

http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/cdp/ultracdp.php

Good Luck!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

To be honest Im not a fan of the Para. You might wanna go look at the Taurus, vary nice pistols for the $$, and so far I haavent heard of anyone regretting buying one. If I was in the market for a 1911 today, Id be looking there first. As it is I picked up a sweet customized Springfield for about $400 used. Might look into that as a source as well.


----------



## Dakota Boy (May 24, 2007)

I was told Springfield has some nice custom 1911s. I myself shoot an old 1927 Systema made in Argentine on Colt machinery. I like it better than my Colt Combat Commander.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I shoot a Kimber myself, but if I had the pesos I would go with a Wilson Combat, Ed Brown, or Les Baer. Kimber and Springfield are OK, but I am not a big Para-Ordinance fan.


----------

